# Big wierd ???



## BushyKush420 (Jun 23, 2008)

ok so im bout to pull my last lady.. and it budded all good.. lookin like crazy good... but just recently i noticed i started seein seeds comin up.. lil pods of like 3 or 4.. here and there.. 

 now check this.. it was declared female early.. so idk why there would be seeds comin now.. after all this while ( flowering)  

 why are there seeds?  is it genetic problems maybe...?? 


keep in mind im positive that she was a girl, and this was the first operation in the location.. so it couldnt be from prior operations.. or something of that matter.. and i also had another plant that was in there.. that got done early due to it was a different kind.. and that one was female... no seeds. at all.. 

 are there strains that have very few seeds come but still generates good product, and is still considered female??


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

sounds like it may have hermied on ya.  im guessin it may have been bagseed, they have a tendoncy to do this.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jun 24, 2008)

hey man, ya it was bagseed.. and it never showed signs of hermie either, which surprises me that there are seeds now.. 

 it showed full female.. but aight thanks for the input, u think that there will be any difference.. or affect the stuff ne?? 


 thanks again

   BK


----------



## Hick (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you positive there are seeds, and not just swollen calyx's?.. 
"IF" they are seeds, you likely have a hermie. There isn't any other feasable explanation. 
  A hermie that only produces a few staminate flowers, buried in the female pistils can be pretty difficult to spot.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

If you do not have any alive males to accidentally shed pollen, transfer pollen or no one is growing close to your house so it may be a hermaphrodite plant, destroy the seeds -probably by eating them- and buy quality seeds next time.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 24, 2008)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> ok so im bout to pull my last lady.. and it budded all good.. lookin like crazy good... but just recently i noticed i started seein seeds comin up.. lil pods of like 3 or 4.. here and there..
> 
> now check this.. it was declared female early.. so idk why there would be seeds comin now.. after all this while ( flowering)
> 
> ...


 
it went hermie _hermaphrodite_


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

Agreed.

:yeahthat:


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jun 25, 2008)

aight... thanks alot to all of you.. 

  still smokeable?? u guys think??


----------



## lyfr (Jun 25, 2008)

yup, still got female parts,  you can always make some iso-hash-oil out of it:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2008)

yes good as full on female skunk and ill bet  you wont notice the slightest differance man

pkj


----------

